# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  CKD - Tủ điều khiển CNC - All in One - Plasma OxyFuel Router

## CKD

Trở lại với tủ điện điều khiển cho máy All in One.  :Cool: 
Tính năng
- USB Mach3 CNC controler (Leafboy77 AKZ250)
- Điều khiển 4axis (5 motor)
- Điều khiển Spindle 3kW 380V
- Điều khiển Z cho cho router & Oxy-Fuel (2 Z riêng)
- Sensor các kiểu, Home, Probe, AutoZ...
- Có thể thay đổi chức năng giữa Router, Plasma, Oxy-Fuel, Rotary v.v...
- Đóng mở Plasma, Oxy-Fuel tự động (mục tiêu)
- THC cho Plasma, Oxy-Fuel (để trống in/output, nâng cấp sau)

----------

doanthienthinh

----------


## CKD



----------


## CKD



----------

kimtan, Quang_Q7

----------


## ngthha

Đúng là chuyên nghiệp...

----------

CKD

----------


## Ga con

Iem thì thấy bác đi dây động lực, dây nguồn và dây tín hiệu tất cả chung 1 máng cáp thì ....

----------


## ít nói

Anh em dạo này lắp toàn xài đồ tàu. Lâu lắm em ko thấy tủ theo phong cách tư bản. Hay nội địa

----------


## ahdvip

> Anh em dạo này lắp toàn xài đồ tàu. Lâu lắm em ko thấy tủ theo phong cách tư bản. Hay nội địa


keke, đợi đi, em sắp úp thằng tư bản đó lên rồi đó anh. ^^

----------


## CKD

> Iem thì thấy bác đi dây động lực, dây nguồn và dây tín hiệu tất cả chung 1 máng cáp thì ....


Bác lo nó nhiễu à? Bác yên tâm. E có giải pháp của mình, cái tủ nào em cũng đi như vậy. Vân chạy vèo vèo dù là plasma.

----------


## Nam CNC

chiều em chụp hình cho bác ít nói thấy đúng theo phong cách tư bản kết hợp nội địa

----------


## ít nói

> keke, đợi đi, em sắp úp thằng tư bản đó lên rồi đó anh. ^^


yeah . nhìn đồ tư bản nó đẹp . . em chán nhìn đồ tầu lắm rồi.

----------


## ít nói

> chiều em chụp hình cho bác ít nói thấy đúng theo phong cách tư bản kết hợp nội địa


giờ làm gì còn ai đủ đc đồ như pác Nam CNC . toàn đồ chất . hi vọng thấy tỉ lệ nội địa đc 10% là mừng lắm rồi .

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Bác ơi, không biết trục Y bác có để 2 con động cơ không. Em thấy trên diễn đàn thì AKZ250 có vấn đề với Slave axis

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/mach-s...is-issues.html

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/want-t...7-usb-bob.html

Còn ở đây có 1 dòng nho nhỏ

https://sites.google.com/site/cncdiy...llel-converter

_Other:	Not support Slave Axis function_

Em đang gặp vấn đề slave axis ở thằng này

----------


## CKD

@giaiphapcnc
Mình không chạy ở chế độ slave axis nên chưa biết rỏ bạn à.

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Trục Y bác có 2 dùng 2 động cơ điều khiển không ah. Nếu vậy bác đấu cùng nhau ah.

----------


## CKD

Đúng rồi bạn.

Dùng chung lệnh step/dir. Nếu dùng step 2P driver thì muốn đảo chiều thì ta đảo dây motor, nếu dùng DSP step driver hoặc servo driver thì chỉ cần revert trong param là đươc. Giải pháp này tiết kiệm được 2 kênh output.

Leafboy77 chỉ supporrt tối đa 4 axis. Mình có kế hoạch cho trục xoay nên không thử qua chế độ slave. Thực hư thế nào chưa rỏ. Để có thời gian mình sẽ tìm hiểu kỹ hơn vấn đề này.

Hiện USB Mach3 control còn có rất nhiều giải pháp. Mình thấy trên http://cnc4you.co.uk cũng có card hổ trợ max 6axis và rất nhiều in/out phụ, giá cũng khá hợp lý. Không biết có ai đã thử nghiệm qua chưa?

Ngoài ra mình còn dùng thêm phần cứng bên ngoài để có thể điều khiển & kiểm soát được quá trình về home của Y & slave Y. Tuy nhiên giải pháp này mình đang thử nghiệm. Đi kèm là hệ thống home switch cũng khá phức tạp.

----------

giaiphapcnc, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Quá nhiều dây nhợ. Bấn COS & Hàn dây mỏi cả tay

----------


## CKD

Ôi... nhìn mớ nốt ruổi óng ánh của e nó mà oải...


2 quả tim & 2 lổ mủi  :Big Grin:  còn thiếu vài thứ
- 2 em filter & em VFD
- 2 em THC, 1 cho Gas, 1 cho Plasma

----------


## mpvmanh

> 


Anh CKD con BOB usb này mua bao nhiêu vậy? em đang cần 1 cái cho máy cnc mini của em

----------


## solero

Anh CKD làm tủ điện bờ rồ quá. Em cũng học được nhiều thứ. Không thích mỗi mấy thiết bị hầu hết của Chị hai.

----------


## ít nói

> Anh CKD con BOB usb này mua bao nhiêu vậy? em đang cần 1 cái cho máy cnc mini của em


chuyển qua xài usb planet đi bạn. nhìu trò hay ho lắm giá lại rẻ

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## ít nói

> Anh CKD làm tủ điện bờ rồ quá. Em cũng học được nhiều thứ. Không thích mỗi mấy thiết bị hầu hết của Chị hai.


làm để cạnh tranh với tầu mà pác. có cái tủ điện hình như của vn đó ạ

----------


## giaiphapcnc

> chuyển qua xài usb planet đi bạn. nhìu trò hay ho lắm giá lại rẻ


Cũng tùy ứng dụng bác ah, bản thân em thấy Mach3 có thể sử dụng DIY lẫn trong công nghiệp. Giao tiếp Mach3 có thể sử dụng PCI, Ethernet, LPT, USB. Nhưng cái hay nhất có lẽ là cho người dùng can thiệp vào nó: từ Macro, Brain.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## CKD

> Anh CKD con BOB usb này mua bao nhiêu vậy? em đang cần 1 cái cho máy cnc mini của em


Loại 3axis thì giá nhập tầm 2.5tr, loại 4axis thì khoảng hơn 1tr nửa.

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## mpvmanh

> Loại 3axis thì giá nhập tầm 2.5tr, loại 4axis thì khoảng hơn 1tr nửa.


Hàng này mua ỏ đâu vậy anh? Và sử dụng phần mềm Mach3?

----------


## CKD

> chuyển qua xài usb planet đi bạn. nhìu trò hay ho lắm giá lại rẻ


Nếu dùng planet mà giá rẻ thì cũng là hàng nhái & key tàu thôi bạn. Mỗi tội giá cái BOB tàu dùng với planet nó rẻ hơn mà thôi. Và cái này cũng chỉ chạy với bản planet củ..




> làm để cạnh tranh với tầu mà pác. có cái tủ điện hình như của vn đó ạ


Tớ làm tủ theo nhu cầu chứ không phải cạnh tranh với ai hết. Nói về trình làm tủ thì những tủ kiểu này chưa là gì hết. Vẫn còn rất nhiều lỗi trong việc bố trí, đi dây v.v... Nhưng nếu chỉ đặt mục tiêu đơn giản, dể lắp & thay thế linh kiện sau này thì đủ chuẩn rồi. Cái nào cũng tháo & lắp dể dàng hết.

Tớ.. thấy hàng china vẫn tốt chán. Nếu đem so ngang với hàng US hay EU hoặc JP thì không dám nói (vì chưa test & so sánh một cách cụ thể) nhưng nếu so sánh với tiêu chí _chi phí/hiệu quả_ thì có chưa biết hàng nào hơn hàng nào.
Cái quan trọng là ta cần làm rỏ mục đích sử dụng, chi phí đầu tư, độ ổn định v.v... rồi sẽ kết luận được cái nào là tốt nhất với chúng ta.
Với hàng china.. nếu ta biết cách chọn mặt gởi vàng thì nó vẫn tốt & bền chán. Và câu cửa miệng "_ngon/bổ/rẻ_" là không bao giờ có.

Vấn đề ủng hộ hàng trong nước thì mình luôn luôn muốn. Nhưng nếu năng lực trong nước chưa đáp ứng được thì ta chọn giải pháp tìm nguồn bên ngoài thay thế. Mà khi đã chọn nguồn ngoài thì China/US/EU/JP v.v.. đều mang ý nghĩa như nhau. Nên cái nào mang lại hiệu quả cao nhất thì ta chọn.

Thương hiệu trong nước có Nhất Sơn.. tớ rất nể và khâm phục vì những gì bác ấy đã làm được. Lúc trước có dùng qua sản phẩm của bác ấy. Phải nói trong thời kỳ đó, sp của bác ấy đã rất khá. Nhưng đã lâu tớ không dùng nữa vì khi đó hình thức bên ngoài của sp chưa được bắt mắt lắm, khách hàng không thích. Tớ chuyển qua dùng sp khác và quen rồi. Gần đây thấy bác ấy giới thiệu vài mẫu sp mới.. với hình thức được cải tiến rất nhiều. Hy vọng có điều kiện sẽ thử & ủng hộ hàng vn  :Wink: 

Tớ thì cũng ráng thử hàng EU thì trước có board 3 trục dùng TB6560 (khi đó chưa thấy mấy anh china làm.. giá đâu khoảng 168USD), hàng US thì có gecko, hàng JP thì có Yaskawa/Mitsubishi v.v.. Dùng thì sướng đấy.. nhưng giá thì cũng tương xứng với mức độ sướng  :Big Grin: .

Riêng với CNC thì phần điều khiển dùng Mach3, PlanetCNC, EMC2, NC Studio hoặc các trình CNC control cũ hơn (TurboCNC, K-Cam, CNC Pro v.v..) tớ đã thử qua. Mỗi cái đều có ưu & nhược riêng. Tớ chọn Mach3 vì tớ hiểu nhiều về nó hơn các phần mềm khác.

----------

josphamduy

----------


## CKD

> Hàng này mua ỏ đâu vậy anh? Và sử dụng phần mềm Mach3?


Cái này thì là hàng china, của Leafboy77.
Board này dùng với Mach3. Trước mắt là thấy ưu điểm xuất xung với tần số & độ ổn định cao hơn Mach3, nhược điểm là có 1 khoảng delay nhỏ.

Mình đang manh nha em này UC300 USB Motion Controller

----------

doanthienthinh, haianhelectric, mpvmanh

----------

